# Predictions on elimination order inside the Chambers??



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

With both Elimination Chamber Matches set, what order do y'all think the eliminations will play out?? Here's are 12 people that will be stepping inside the Elimination Chamber in Saudi Arabia 

WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match 

1. Bobby Lashley
2. Brock Lesnar 
3. AJ Styles
4. Seth Rollins
5. Matt Riddle 
6. Austin Theory 

Raw Women's Championship Number 1 Contenders Elimination Chamber Match 

1. Bianca Belair 
2. Rhea Ripley
3. Liv Morgan 
4. Doudrop aka Piper Niven 
5. Nikki ASH 
6. ??? who I think it's either Bayley or Asuka 

I want y'all to give me your order of who gets eliminated and who you think will be the winner when it's all said and done, I'll go first 

6. Austin Theory
5. Seth Rollins
4. AJ Styles 
3. Matt Riddle 
2. Brock Lesnar 
1. Winner - Bobby Lashley 

6. Doudrop 
5. Nikki ASH 
4. Liv Morgan 
3. Rhea Ripley 
2. ??? Bayley or Asuka 
1. Winner - Bianca Belair


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Mens:
6. Rollins
5. Riddle
4. Austin
3. Styles
2. Lesnar
1. Lashley

Womens:
6. Nikki
5. Doudrop
4. Liv Morgan
3. TBD
2. Belair
1. Rhea


----------



## music mania (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm pretty sure Lesnar and Lashley will be final 2


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

music mania said:


> I'm pretty sure Lesnar and Lashley will be final 2


I don't know something tells me that there's gonna be some interference to get Lesnar out of the Chamber but he'll probably F5 to hell outta everybody before making his exit and I'll be surprised if it doesn't go down


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

6. Seth Rollins
5. Matt Riddle
4. Austin Theory
3. Bobby Lashley
2. AJ Styles
1. Winner - Brock Lesnar

I feel like WWE is really going for title versus title to main event the final night so Lesnar is my pick to win. Bobby will start and dominate everyone Brock style by eliminating everyone one on one until Styles enter who is able to avoid elimination before Brock enters last. Lashley and Brock will duke it out and maybe both get laid out and Styles take advantage by pinning the champion first. Lashley remain a beast even after losing. Helps build up Styles as a singles competitor again for his Mania match by being the last to get eliminated. Lesnar goes on to his champion versus champion showdown with Roman.

6. Liv Morgan
5. Nikki ASH
4. Doudrop
3. TBD
2. Rhea Ripley
1. Winner - Bianca Belair 

Don't really have any thoughts to this except Bianca winning it. Maybe Doudrop needs a few eliminations to build her back up as a monster after the PPV loss? Rhea and Bianca as the final two would be a nice callback of their past rivalry in NXT. Bianca should win to set up her redemption against Becky at Mania.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Unless Alexa (or Ronda) is the mystery person for the Chamber Rhea should win it, go to WM and win the strap. Rhea eliminates Bianca quickly as the first entrant to the Chamber. This sets up a heel turn for Bianca to come after Rheas belt post Mania. Those two have great chemistry and Bianca would be better as a heel with a new gimmick.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

1. Seth
2. AJ
3. Theory
4. Riddle
5. Lashley
6. Brock

Brock comes in at the end and eliminates all 5 guys to win.


----------



## Inside Cradle (Jan 16, 2014)

music mania said:


> I'm pretty sure Lesnar and Lashley will be final 2


I'm struggling to see past this as well


----------



## Inside Cradle (Jan 16, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Brock comes in at the end and eliminates all 5 guys to win.


This would be a lot of fun!


----------



## Inside Cradle (Jan 16, 2014)

For anyone interested in predictions and the whole card, feel free to get involved in the Forum Championship game! 

It's a lot of fun, we keep track of scores each month and battle for imaginary titles 😀


----------

